# Please recommend: alcohol-free toner



## atouchofblusher (Dec 28, 2006)

I have quite sensitive skin and I usually use alcohol-free toners. I am currently using Shu Uemura's toner. I quite like it but I am just wondering what everyone else is using/has used. (Maybe there is something better for my skin.)

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 28, 2006)

I use Mario Badescu's Special Cucumber Lotion. It has Isopropyl Alcohol in it (don't know if that means it's less harsh or anything), but I like it. It doesn't sting like other toners I've used.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Nivea Visage gentle toner, it's for sensitive skin and is alcohol free(pink bottle)


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 29, 2006)

Witch Hazel Toner works really well and is completely natural too


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I use Dermalogia's Multi Active Toner (alcohol free). I believe that Queen Helene's Mint Julep toner is also alcohol free.


----------



## Angie2006 (Dec 29, 2006)

witch hazel or apple cider vinegar?


----------



## Amandine (Dec 29, 2006)

I love Shu's toners. The equiwater and nanowater have worked well with my uber sensitive skin type.

I also like to make my own Salicylic Acid Toner to use around that time of the month. It's basically an ounce of witch hazel with 6 uncoated asprin. I let it sit in the bottle over night and then shoke well before using. It's great, but very drying so I can only use it when my skin is being hormonal and oilier then usual.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 29, 2006)

Clinique Mild Clarifying lotion


----------



## patsluv (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Mario Badescu Aloe Vera Toner. It's gentle and alcohol free.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 30, 2006)

I use L'Oreal Plentitude HydraFresh Toner, which claims to be 99% alcohol free.

(I posted the ingredients just in case you are interested)

Water, Glycerin, Alcohol Denatured, Butylene Glycol, Dipotassium Phosphate, Sodium Citrate, Panthenol (pro-vitamin B5), Diazolidinyl Urea, PPG-26 Buteth-26, Benzophenone 4, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA, Potassium Phosphate, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Extract, Capryloyl Salicylic Acid (beta hydroxy acid), Fragrance, PEG 115M, Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile, Cabbage Rose Water, FD&amp;C Red 4, D&amp;C Red 33

It is pretty good, I don't usually use toners but if I want to get my skin extra-clean feeling I'll use this one or Pond's Cool, Calm &amp; Perfected Pore-Shrinking Gel Toner. The Pond's claims to be hypoallergenic, and gentle.. but I think it is a little stronger than the L'Oreal IMO.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fluffybuffy (Dec 30, 2006)

I 2nd Hydrafresh


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 30, 2006)

johnson&amp; johnson is great


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 30, 2006)

That's rubbing alcohol. According to the eMedicine Journal, isopropyl is extremely drying and irritating. That's weird. You either have skin that is not sensitive whatsoever and oillier, or it is near the bottom of the ingredients list.

That is the kind of alcohol atouchofblusher is trying to avoid

I cannot edit my post so i will just add to it:

Again, eMedicine Journal says denature alcohol is super irritating and drying. The only explanation for this is that this toner is 99% water and glycerin and the rest makes up the remaining 1%. Not exactly anything special...or maybe you also have pretty tough skin?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2006)

i heard nivea's is good, as well.


----------



## Viviana (Dec 30, 2006)

I use Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner. All of her toners are alcohol-free


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2006)

i love stridex pads for sensitive skin. the active ingredient is salicylic acid.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine is Fancl Moisture Lotion. i always use alcohol free.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ditto! Inexpensive and can be purchased everywhere.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Dec 30, 2006)

I use natural witch hazel.


----------



## atouchofblusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Both isopropyl and denatured alcohol are forms of alcohol and are potential irritants (according to Paula Begoun, who always bases everything on scientific studies, of course) and my skin can't really take this. (I know some people can. It just happens that I have virtually zero tolerance...)

Great blog, by the way!


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 1, 2007)

I checked her out as well, to make sure both those were irritants, lol

And thanks, yours is nice as well. I will add a link to yours and i hope you will do the same, that is a great idea!


----------



## atouchofblusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you!

I check out Paula's website regularly for great product reviews...I have been doing this for years and have learned a lot about ingredients in cosmetics. Now I always read through the ingredient list before I buy virtually anything.

By the way, I just left a comment on your blog and I asked about whether I may link to your blog from mine. (I can't send you a private message here until my post count reaches 50...)

Sorry to all other forum members for the irrelevance of this post to my thread. (But thanks to everyone that replied to my thread!)

(Oh just saw your new message...thank you...I'll link to you right now.)


----------



## rlise (Jan 1, 2007)

i just got a sample of shisheido's alcohol free toner and its the 1st toner i have ever used that DIDNT sting nor dry out my face! i have horribly dry skin!


----------



## deadbychocolate (Jan 1, 2007)

another effective n cheap toner... rose water.


----------



## Toots (Jan 1, 2007)

Another vote for witch hazel (although I think it does contain a small amount of alcohol)


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 1, 2007)

I kind of don't believe in toner, but if I were to use one, I would absolutely pick one of these. I can't get enough of L'Occitane products. They are all so gentle and moisturizing, and everything I use from them leaves my skin smooth and bright.

L'Occitane Immortelle Essential Water For the Face

L'Occitane Olive Water Face Toner


----------



## shanstuff (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm loving Clarins right now!

Shannon


----------



## alice_alice (Jan 2, 2007)

i like this one too


----------



## shimmerE (Jan 2, 2007)

i like the Neutrogena Alcohol Free Toner... its gentle enough to use daily...

ULTA.com - The Ultimate Beauty Site : Alcohol Free Toner


----------



## kristiex0 (Jan 3, 2007)

i love love LOVE using witch hazel.


----------



## TylerD (Jan 3, 2007)

Neutrogena makes a good alcohol free toner im pretty suire. I need the alcohol to dry my skin, damn my skin has been so dry lately though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I should look into an alcohol free toner.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 3, 2007)

I use MK Hydrating Fresher in the winter. It rehydrates your skin without depleting natural oils, increases elasticity &amp; firmness and is alcohol free.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jan 3, 2007)

I use Dermalogica Multi active toner. Its for normal skin, but Dermalogica has one for sensitive skin as well. Its called Soothing protection spray or something like that. I have a friend with really sensitive skin and she loves this toner...


----------

